# Cannot map the NAS drive



## alvanma (Mar 21, 2008)

I am having a problem to map the NAS drive if I have my laptops connected to the router wirelessly. I could map the drive from the desktop that are physically connected to the router. But if I have my laptops connected to the router thru LAN cable, I can map the NAS drive without any problem.
All my system are using XP, using Dlink DIR-625 router and Hawkingtech NAS model# HNAS1.

does anymore have any clue about this issue..


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sounds like it might be a firewall issue, there should be no difference in behavior wired or wireless. I happen to have a couple of NAS units, including one of those HNAS1 models. It functions fine through either wired or wireless connections. Note that there is new firmware for it, you might want to try that just to be sure it won't change the behavior.


----------

